# Heat @ Cavs | Game #49 | February 9th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 49*_


*Miami Heat* *(24-25) VS* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (28-21)*

_*Friday, February 9th, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* FS Ohio, *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* Quicken Loans Arena, Cleveland, Ohio



> *Preview*
> 
> The Miami Heat wanted to get back to .500 by the All-Star break, and now they're one win away from achieving their goal.
> 
> ...


*OVERVIEW*

The media is going to turn this into a Wade-LeBron thing but for Cleveland, if the team can play well should LeBron struggle like in his last game, the Cavs have a good chance to win this game. Sasha and Larry Hughes need to have big games. Players outside of LeBron who can attack need to create. Despite Miami being a game under .500, they'll play much better than their record tonight. May Cleveland be ready!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Heat @ Cavs | Game #49 | February 7th, 2007*

Will the Cavs (and Lebron specifically) embarrass themselves on National Television again? Lebron is actually starting to get some national criticism, he responded last year to the "choking" critics so hopefully we see the same this time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

dont let the Heats record fool you. when healthy, Miami is a good team (5 game wining streak).

The cavs are 4-2 since Gibson is starting at PG. so over all both teams are playing well. this should be an exciting game. remember last year's matchup when Wade and James went at it? that was classic!:clap: 

heres to a good game fellas':cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> dont let the Heats record fool you. when healthy, Miami is a good team (5 game wining streak).
> 
> The cavs are 4-2 since Gibson is starting at PG. so over all both teams are playing well. this should be an exciting game. remember last year's matchup when Wade and James went at it? that was classic!:clap:
> 
> heres to a good game fellas':cheers:


I second that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Should be a good game. Hopefully Lebron will break out of his slump (maybe decide to cut back on the partying a bit? More work on FT's perhaps?)

I'd really like for us to actually run some plays fro Gibson particuraly if Payton is in the game. Gibson is much quicker then Payton and could have a field day with penetration ala payton, devin harris.

Also this is a recurrent theme: get Lebron into the post!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gonna learn a lot abt LeBron tonight. Wade made him look bad 8 days ago on Natoinal TV. The media's begun talking abt him, and the talk isn't positive. How'll LeBron respond? I personally don't know what to expect. I'm yet to see last year's attacking LeBron this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Gonna learn a lot abt LeBron tonight. Wade made him look bad 8 days ago on Natoinal TV. The media's begun talking abt him, and the talk isn't positive. How'll LeBron respond? I personally don't know what to expect. I'm yet to see last year's attacking LeBron this season.


Yeah. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs looking good early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Wade just burying the midrange shot. Lebron really needs to add that to his game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's funny the Cavs are pushing the tempo, 15 shots already up but we still suck on offense = 4-15 fg%.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha with a jumper. I've been liking his game a lot lately.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha still killing it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT finish to the 1st qtr. Solid effort.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Meh I wish LBJ got the calls Wade does


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good timeout by Brown


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice drive by Hughes. He still takes some odd shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron's form looks better on his FT. Results are still mixed but if he sticks with this technique, he should get better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ the makeup call on Mourning. LBJ was hacked, call the damn foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I take back my earlier comments on LBJ's FT shooting. He is still terrible right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has a good lead at the half (13 points). The Cavs are up 44-33.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I take back my earlier comments on LBJ's FT shooting. He is still terrible right now


he may be missing and still suck, but i still like that he wants to be the one taking the shot, and he's looking more aggressive tonight that he has at all this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs come out flat early in the 3rd. LBJ still not getting calls


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland pushing the ball and making some nice shots. Cleveland leads 55-45.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOBIE :clap:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Gibson impresses me.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You sub out Boobie after that play? Mike Brown is unbelievable


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why didnt' Lebron take Haslem there?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron over Zo!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron gets nailed in the head again with no call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that not a flagrant let alone not a foul?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Refs are ****ing blind. Old farts need to get their eyes checked


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron gets no respect all this year: it's a joke


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If that were Dwyane Wade, that would have been a flagrant foul. Oh well, at least Mourning can now join Tim Duncan as a Lebron James poster.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown already took a T on the prior foul call. It's been happening all year, the refs are making a concerted effort to not give Lebron the calls on contact he got in prior years. It's like just because he's 250, they are gonna ref him like Shaq and allow teams to play him physical.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What happened this summer to the NBA officials that they decided to ref Lebron diffrently than every other player in the NBA?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I wanna go to the games and like throw something at them. It's not even funny how bad they are


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron with the and-1! 

Killing Miami on the boards


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

They called a foul, oh my god


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would love to blow Miami out of this game and send a message that last week's game was an abberation.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I would love to see LeBron attempt a hard pass towards someone standing next to the ref, but miss on purpose so the ref can get hit in the head. I would love that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if DJ is gonna get traded. Odd he hasn't even played in this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT pass by Sasha again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha and LBJ. I love it!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

How come Gibson is called boobie?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

"Vintage" LBJ performance


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm enjoying this game a lot, cause of finishes like those


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron going into quarterback mode with those passes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love the Hughes/LBJ/Sasha lineup. Really tough on the opposition to match up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry shooting alot better the last 2 games. Cavs up 19 :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man get Hughes outta there before he gets hurt.

EDIT: Nice job bringing in Boobie for him. Would be nice to see Shannon Brown get some run


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs over 100 points. Chalupa time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 103, Miami 79*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if we will see a Rosen article on this game like he did in the 1st matchup? Something tells me no.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Husstla said:


> How come Gibson is called boobie?


I think his grandma calls him that from when he was kid


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I wonder if DJ is gonna get traded. Odd he hasn't even played in this game


Would you guys take Posey for him? They don't match, but someone could figure out a way.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Would you guys take Posey for him? They don't match, but someone could figure out a way.


Hmmm. With Sasha emerging, i'm not sure where Posey would fit. He would be great insurance for Hughes though...Lebron would probably be pissed if DJ was dealt, as they are real buddy buddy. 

I'd personally take the trade but I doubt Ferry would pull the trigger in reality


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

you stare at dwade wrong and its a foul while lbj gets hit in the face and no call. since the refs call a foul on dwade's defender for the slightest bump anyway everyone should foul him hard.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> you stare at dwade wrong and its a foul while lbj gets hit in the face and no call. since the refs call a foul on dwade's defender for the slightest bump anyway everyone should foul him hard.


yea it's ridiculous....


had it been wade at the other end who made the exact same play you dam well know they wouldve called a foul......and possibly wouldve been discussing if it was a flagrant lol


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry heat fans, but this is funny (check out Nowitzki's reaction on the first video)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y8nI1PPYOk

this one's incredible...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fydhtOSlfW0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lX_qMS9bRY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuukM40T974


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *Call off the search for LeBron James.
> The toe-throbbing, sometimes lethargic, jump-shooting Cavaliers star disappeared Friday night. Emerging was the fiery, attacking, chest-thumping Most Valuable Player candidate.
> Not coincidentally, his teammates adopted the same persona in an emotional 103-79 thrashing of the Miami Heat.
> Excuse the touch of hyperbole. Such victories over elite teams used to be more routine at Quicken Loans Arena, as were highlight-filled James performances.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16669520.htm


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

it was really nice to see the cavs have the ball consistently over the half court line with 21 or 22 left on the shot clock still, and we have a deep enough bench that we should always be running, if you get tired let the next guy come in and run


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Benedict Boozer said:


> Hmmm. With Sasha emerging, i'm not sure where Posey would fit. He would be great insurance for Hughes though...Lebron would probably be pissed if DJ was dealt, as they are real buddy buddy.
> 
> I'd personally take the trade but I doubt Ferry would pull the trigger in reality


Insurance. Rebounding. Clutch 3 point shooting. And he replaces DJ's contract with an expiring one.


----------

